# where to hunt rabbits



## firefly (Nov 5, 2009)

I know people might not want to give up their hard earned hunting spots. But can anyone give me pointers on _somewhere _I can hunt rabbits? I am new to the Bismarck area and don't really know where to go. I'll be using an air rifle.

Doesn't have to be anywhere fantastic, just somewhere that can I use an air rifle and have some chance of finding a rabbit or two.

Also, is it true that you don't need a hunting license for rabbits? I read that on the Game & Fish website (http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/smallgame/index.html) but just want to make sure I didn't miss something 

I really appreciate any help! Thanks.


----------

